# Thinking about putting a can on my PT92



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

But i have a few questions, 

1) where do i go about getting a threaded barrel for it?

2) what cans would you recommend for it? does anyone on here have a canned pt92?

3) does anyone make a 9mm flash suppressor that would be able to thread on to the barrel when im not using the can?


Any other info is always appreciated. 

Randy


----------

